# The 5 strain continuous G.J.



## Dubbaman (Mar 18, 2009)

This is a G.j. that is going to go on for a while  about 2 weeks ago i put in some satori beans.    was but let me tell you it was one of the best surprises any grower can get :dancing: free beans :yay: so naturally i had to rush right in and get some of these babies going fast.

Ive chosen my weapons for growth this time around ill be using Happy Frog soil, with Alaska brand foods ive got some 10-10-10 that ill use while vegging and then ill go with the 0-10-10 for flower (on the plants that wont go to make more seeds ) and the ones that will be making seeds will get the 10-10-10 all the way through.

So for now ill fill you in on what is to come as you know there are satori going (quadpod is one of them)now about 2 weeks in under 24/0 flos and ive started some Misty Moonshine just this past Sunday. as soon as i get these satoris up to a foot ill be starting some Spacecase, and then some Orion down the road :holysheep:. Some of these may end up started out doors as i do when the weather is warm  but as of now its still not time for all that.... yet, no pics for now just info ill get some up once the Misty's break ground.


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 24, 2009)

Well im not thrilled about the germ rate of the Misty Moonshine out of 5 there was only 2 that broke and started :rant: the others i dug back up and they broke but no sprout  so let s just hope that i get one of each out of them.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 25, 2009)

*Damn D that's some bad luck my friend. Gonna have to ask the maker if anyone else had germ problems. I know we didn't. Hope you have better luck with the others.  *


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 25, 2009)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Damn D that's some bad luck my friend. Gonna have to ask the maker if anyone else had germ problems. I know we didn't. Hope you have better luck with the others.  *


 i looked again last night and the things i found were not hauls it was little pieces of chipped timber in the soil mix so there may be hope still but ill have to dig through the soil and find the seeds they may just be too deep and taking longer to germ up.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 26, 2009)

*See what happens when you get high D. :rofl: *


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 26, 2009)

:yeahthat: I know man but it wasn't me it was Stoney's fault


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 26, 2009)

hard luck man,
ive planted 4 of my kc brains northen lights special and nothing,
so ive planted 4 more,lets hope somthing comes up!


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (Mar 27, 2009)

I found the paper towel method is MUCH better than crossing your fingers and waiting for the seeds to pop up two weeks later..


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 27, 2009)

We have another i found a tap starting in one of the potters so its a total of 3 :yay:


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 29, 2009)

Well here's some pics im not sure if its the soil being a bit hot (pH was 6.9) or if its temps right under the lights but we have a bit of twist in the seedlings. And some are starting to burn a bit not bad (less one satori) going to do a couple of watering's with some pH down in it. but all is going


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 30, 2009)

when your growing in soil i wouldnt use ph up or down unless i have a prob with ph for more then a week or so or if its way too high or low,
as the soil acts as a buffer and the ph will change but slowly,
also if you add a fan blowing accross the tops of the plants you can put the lights close without the light stress.
oh and it maybe alittle early to be feeding them, but if you do make sure its only around 1/4 strenght for a week or two more, then slowly go up from there.
hope this helps


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 3, 2009)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> * By the way how them babies doing and how is Baby D doing? *


Glad you asked mang  the babies are going strong :yay: i did pH tests on all my containers and found that there are only 3 effected by the slightly high pH and it wasn't form any doing of mine (whew) but was the result of a leak in the roof just above my flos. The shed roof is metal and one of the rivets had popped free and was leaking rusted rain water in on one of the pans and the plants were soaking it up. Patched the hole and flushed out the soil and were back on track though i don't know if there will be any long term damage to them or not ill just have to :watchplant: and see. the satori's are about 6" tall now ill have to transplant them soon and get them vegging under the big lights 

As for the little monster that will be vegging for the next 20 years or so, all is well no tummy troubles anymore. Today is half a year of growth, and they are already crawling and pulling themselves up on any and everything they can find.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 3, 2009)

Dubba man, this is gonna be a great one hopefully  ...Lookin' forward to seein' how the space strains come out ...So whats the verdict on the germ rate ??? I'll be keeping up w/ this grow for sure ...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN ...


----------



## occg.hydro (Apr 3, 2009)

looks pretty sweet man! can't wait to see how these go!


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 3, 2009)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Dubba man, this is gonna be a great one hopefully  ...Lookin' forward to seein' how the space strains come out ...So whats the verdict on the germ rate ??? I'll be keeping up w/ this grow for sure ...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN ...


I got 3 of 5 out of the Mistys and 11 of 15 on the satori this time around i haven't started the Orion or the Spacecase yet but since ill be transplanting most of the satori this weekend ill have space to start one or the other not sure which yet. i know im saving a suprise that ive crossed for the 5th strain and im getting as giddy as a school girl  to get them in the ground.


----------



## 420benny (Apr 4, 2009)

I am gonna pull up my stool for this one. I too have some germed NL Special beans. 3 for 3 were popped in 22 hours. Nice fat 6mm roots. Good beans! Paper towel method


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 7, 2009)

So far so good huh ??? Pretty good germ rate i'd say ...How long's these gonna Veg...??? Ya plannin' on doin' anymore 12/12 from seed ??? Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN man...


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 8, 2009)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> So far so good huh ??? Pretty good germ rate i'd say ...How long's these gonna Veg...??? Ya plannin' on doin' anymore 12/12 from seed ??? Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN man...



Yea id say the germ rate is better than expected so far. Im going to veg these till a foot or a foot and a half before i flower, ive already got the 10 of the satori in to my flower area but they are only about 6-7 inches but they will get plenty bigger now that they are in 5 gal potters  Im not too sure on when ill do another 12/12 seed grow but i do know that it wont be until after ive done this whole grow. I think im about to start the spacecase here soon so they can get to growing. I may start them off in 2 gal potters so the roots can have the needed space while the satori finish vegging and get to flowering.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh how hot i am tonight guys and gals. not going to say much now as i have pics and want to have peace and calm when i post it so for now im going to go :bong2: and get this med/high rage out of my system.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 10, 2009)

Ok so its not tomorrow, but after a :tokie: and time to plan on what to do i feel all i have to do is get this off my chest to get on with the grow. 

I went up to see the my spot and found that one of my ballasts had pooped out  as soon as i hit the door i could hear the buzz of the ballast running sans light. i grab up a replacement bulb (you never know when one will pop so a couple replacements per ballast is a good idea imho  ) i take the old bulb out only to find that its lead end cap has melted inside the socket housing  I remove the ballast from the area and attempt to see if a new bulb will be ok in it (after i cleaned it best i could) but there was no hope for it i think when it burned up the cap it has fried the socket too :cry: so the ballast is still working but i cant just put a bulb in it and grow on i have to get a whole new light and ballast combo. id try to replace the socket on it but im not good with wiring which is why ive never built my own ballasts. I think the biggest upset about it is that now my plants are going to suffer until the replacement can get here. When i was getting 6250 lumen/sqft now im only getting 4167 lumen/sqft. how you ask?, you should only be getting 3125 lumen/sqft when you were getting 6250. Well the answer to that is that where i had a bit of space between my plants and potters for room to work around them when i needed to the space has gone from a 4'x4' to a 3'x4' area, im seriously thinking of killing on off so that i can make it a 3'x3' area to bump the lumen/sqft back up a bit at least then it would be back up to 5556 lumen/sqft. Oh well they will just have to think that its been overcast for a week or so. All that aside at least the plants are looking well enough to please me on how they are growing.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 10, 2009)

Man, what a pain in the arse dubs, but man your ladies with the fat green fingers are makin me drool.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2009)

How long befor your replacement gets in?  ladies looking good:aok:  KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 11, 2009)

I hope to have it in with in a week or so :aok: im gonna pay for the faster shipping so here's to hope :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2009)

:bong:


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 12, 2009)

Well if bad only ever goes worse than ill most likely lose my satori. After my lights have burnt up we hit a cold snap over the weekend. And now it looks like I have a K deficiency. Im not too sure about it so Im also posting this in the sick plants and problems too. Heres the skinny 1/3 happy frog potting mix 1/3 old reuse soil (ffof washed and dried and set for 3 months covered) 1/3 mix of new top soil with sand and perlite added. PH is 6.5 no feeding what so ever as of yet (coyts still attached) watering once evcery 3 days 1 gal of aired tap to 5 gal potter. Plants are 5-7 weeks in under 16-8 lights 400WHPS conversion bulb for veg. The problem seems to be containing its self to the lower parts of the plants but where there was a small amount of twist (initially from heat and slightly hot soil for seedlings, then corrected) has jumped to full blown paranoia for me now as the twist has returned and combined with a dry to touch leaf that looks browning and dying with a case of the taco leaf to boot. Would it be possible at a pH of 6.5 to be hot in N and low in K causing problems or does this seem to be just an after effect of the Happy frog being too hot for the seedlings when I started them and now the transplant has reinforced the problem once again. Any and all input welcome.


----------



## earlmaster09 (Apr 12, 2009)

ouch, sending some mojo..... hope it turns around


----------



## Hick (Apr 13, 2009)

ANY talk of gifting/swapping or exchange of product or personal information is "prohibited"..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 13, 2009)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> Well if bad only ever goes worse than ill most likely lose my satori. After my lights have burnt up we hit a cold snap over the weekend. And now it looks like I have a K deficiency. Im not too sure about it so Im also posting this in the sick plants and problems too. Heres the skinny 1/3 happy frog potting mix 1/3 old reuse soil (ffof washed and dried and set for 3 months covered) 1/3 mix of new top soil with sand and perlite added. PH is 6.5 no feeding what so ever as of yet (coyts still attached) watering once evcery 3 days 1 gal of aired tap to 5 gal potter. Plants are 5-7 weeks in under 16-8 lights 400WHPS conversion bulb for veg. The problem seems to be containing its self to the lower parts of the plants but where there was a small amount of twist (initially from heat and slightly hot soil for seedlings, then corrected) has jumped to full blown paranoia for me now as the twist has returned and combined with a dry to touch leaf that looks browning and dying with a case of the taco leaf to boot. Would it be possible at a pH of 6.5 to be hot in N and low in K causing problems or does this seem to be just an after effect of the Happy frog being too hot for the seedlings when I started them and now the transplant has reinforced the problem once again. Any and all input welcome.


 

Dam  Dubbaman...sorry..I had issues around christmas  with a cold snap..lost  most plants Had in flower room....i found i  had temps at soil at 63+/-...and canopy at 86...the outside air  was way to cold..hope things turn around for you..I ended up Pulling most..they really looked bad..on account  when the cold snap moved on..the heat came in and braught the mites..This was not a verry  good season for me..but  look forward to the finish..Thanks for shareing..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 23, 2009)

Well ill try to fill you all in on whats been going on. Its been 11 days since my last post on this Gj mostly because of the busy server and me not remembering what or how i had said what i was going to.

The satori are doing better there are only 2 that still show some of the burning form whatever has caused it, all lower stuff that will come off before i flower. Ive only found the one male too, so far all the others that have presexed are turning fem so im very very very :dancing: about that. My Misty Moonshines are starting to sex too. I see one male and one female which works out for seeding, after all who would want to lose a strain before they know if they like it or not. i think ill transplant the female so she can grow grow grow and let the male stay in the smaller and just collect up some of his leavings for her later  Cant leave pics the past 3 days when i try to get out to the shed ive not been able to, for more on that there's a post in the coffee table called i think im being watched.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 27, 2009)

So here's the shots i got the other night after all the crap. I transplanted 2 of the Misty's into 3 gal potters the 3rd is looking male so ill collect some pollen (any link to a good pollen collecting thread will be thanked ) to make more beans for this strain.Of the 3 MM one is unknown still and only 7" tall but if one is going all are going at this point. My Satori's have gone ballistic in the short time i couldn't get in there, they have height ranging form 14" to 2' and were way ready for the flowering to begin. out of 15 that i started of them 11 came up and so far only one male there is still one that hasn't shown yet but there is some sign starting a few more days and ill know for sure. I kicked my timer (its a weekly one) i set it for 2 days of dark and then right on to 12/12. Talk of stink i could smell the shed about 100' away from it, at first i thought that it was me smelling that sativa wreaking from my shirt but it wasn't .On to the few pics i like!!


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 29, 2009)

Went out though the rain and muck last night drudging into the dark to see how my plants were doing after the heat wave (5 days at near 90) we have had. I found some very thirsty plants the were real dry but no problems other than that. There has been growth explosion in the room many of the plants are now over 2.5 ft and climbing. I found a few interesting shots to share.One of the plants is taking on new leaves this one in particular has 10 fingers on its fans now :shocked: Oh yea i forgot the totals on m/f and such, ive found that 8 satori are fem out of 11 and of the 3 MM i have one is male and the rest f so ill be making some beans for this strain


----------



## Dubbaman (May 3, 2009)

Ok so were almost a week into the transition cycle for the flowering stage. Ive taken all males out of the room I was planning on making some beans for the MM but now ive been persuaded to change my mind. so it s all fems and a big room full at that. I know to many of you that 10 sounds like a low number but when you have high yielding plants like the satori to account for its going to be huge. Ive still never fed any of the plants but the one that i thought had a problem ( it turned out to be male and got marijuana murdered) so im really loving this soil, Im most likely going to feed them some bloom nutes i usually use some 0-10-10 while i flower and im planning on it this time too, i may even use a bit of N some 5-0-0 to go with it so that way the plant isnt eating of its self for the duration. Im planning on starting the Spacecase on the 8th this will give them a good 6 weeks under the flos while the satori flower up if all goes right and the SCs are not fast veggers i should have them in to flower on or about Jul 1 about the same time the satori and MM come out  No pics this time around there really inst much change in the plants just more pre-flowering spots and some flowering stretching going on.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 3, 2009)

sheds looking good  *Dubbaman*..sending some mojo  4u and the shed..:bong::watchplant:


----------



## 420benny (May 4, 2009)

Can't wait to see how the satori turn out. I am down to 2 satori seedlings, their clones, plus clones from the 2 I gave away. They are very pretty plants. Here's some GREEN MOJO for you!


----------



## Dubbaman (May 14, 2009)

Such a long time has passed since my last update, and a lot has happened. We had big bad winds a week and a half ago and part of my shed got blown off  so i had to move everything back. After renting a van and getting all the supplies and plants back here were up and running again. Things are finally flowering well and ive started them on the 0-10-10 that i give them. On to the shots


----------



## Dubbaman (May 21, 2009)

Another week down and about 6 more to go Plants are doing great, have had a some heat issues when i put the extra lights back up to start the Spacecase so it was a no go for launch with them yet i set up the lights and let them run and the room just got too hot so ill have to wait on them till these finish up. The MM are off to the races man filling in huge and full. My Satori are starting some minor lower branch yellowing but its normal and expected for things that aren't getting light the way they need. Ive upped the feeding to full strength every other watering for all and they seem to love it and thanked me with a room full of delicious smells. On to the few shots i could get before the lights went out in the garden. the one Satori that is pictured here isn't really that yellow its a mix of the HPS lamp and the camera that made it look this way, when its just as green as the MM pic, oh and not too bad for the temp and humidity eh.


----------



## pcduck (May 21, 2009)

I have been watching my temps and humidity too.
We have been having a weird spring, a week of below average temps, then a week of way above normal temps. example today 84f the average for today 71f.


----------



## Dubbaman (May 21, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I have been watching my temps and humidity too.
> We have been having a weird spring, a week of below average temps, then a week of way above normal temps. example today 84f the average for today 71f.


Yup its been crazy a bit further south of you too mang. Here in the capital its all the same frost in the middle of May and now 15 degrees above normal :confused2: i hope is stabilizes here soon i want to put some out back to veg up a bit since i cant get more running in the room


----------



## pcduck (May 21, 2009)

I am just hoping to get these Durban Poison finished and get this DWC closed down for the Summer


----------



## Dubbaman (May 28, 2009)

Just pics for now. I don't break a working program.


----------



## pcduck (May 29, 2009)

Looking real nice Dubbs


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 29, 2009)

:watchplant::bong:


----------



## Dubbaman (May 29, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :watchplant::bong:



:yeahthat: ill be :watchplant: till their dry and then put them in the :bong1:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 23, 2009)

:shocked: man did i let this get away from me  Everything is down now has been for a few days. Its all drying up as we speak. I went in yesterday to to a tally on the amount from cola's and i found that i've got better than 12 oz from just them alone. Ive started the SpaceCase too they have been outside now for about 2 weeks. I started 10 all popped and broke through, then a severe storm tore 2 of them up with a small branch. Freaking wind blew it right into he stalk of one snapping it and ripped the leaves off another. I tried to replant the one and let the other be and see if they were going to regrow but it didnt work out for them. Any who on to the pics.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok so its been 5 days in the box for the gals now they are nice and dry to the touch a little bendy still but ready for jars. Ive taken an unofficial official weight and it came out to be closer to 18 oz it was shy by about a eighth, i figure once its finished drying up it should be a Lb hands down. Couple of pics of the Misty tops on the scale and a couple of the SpaceCase that is running away OD.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 30, 2009)

The SpaceCase are in and in the dark till for a couple days. One to get them used to being in the cooler climate. Two just because that's how i do it Tossed up a pic of them just before bringing them in, it was dark when i took this and it looks to me to be a bit out of focus but i didn't want to draw attention to what i was up to by using the flash on the camera. The other pic is of a MistyMoonshine that has been curing up for about a week now, i'm from purging my jars every few hours to once every 12 a week of this and i should be ready to seal them up till i smoke it.

Huge thanks to all who have been fallowing the thread so far.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 1, 2009)

Looking real nice *Dubbaman* I here  that the SpaceCase is one sweet plant


----------



## smokybear (Jul 1, 2009)

Some beautiful ladies and colas you have there. Great work. Would love to be smoking on some of that right now. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 2, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Looking real nice *Dubbaman* I here  that the SpaceCase is one sweet plant


I hear the same thing, guess ill find out here in a couple of months


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 10, 2009)

As we enter the flowering process for the SC's we have noticed that there are a few males in the midst so were in the process of taking them out of there after all when i grow its a one man operation  and i don't leave pollen!! Id toss up a couple pics but with the Mylar up its reflecting my John Merrick into them. Plus i was out helping clean out a  recently deceased relatives home and have chemical burns on my hands from bleaching the walls of 40+ years of cigg smoke and hermit-ation. Ill get some of them up asap, hell it even hurts to type but with the latex gloves on its not as bad though i feel like Howie Mandel with them on all id need is a surgical mask and id look Chinese, anyone up for another SAR's out break :rofl:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 16, 2009)

Some pics of the it and how its all set up now that i'm back under the full 800. Ive noticed that there are 2 different leaf indicators as to what the gals are leaning more toward i have one that has real broad leaves telling me shes more indica than the rest. the difference in leaf is in the pics pheno 1 & 2. Over all they are a nice cross the other 5 that i have are all very uniform in their size and rate of growth. The odd ball is about 2 in taller than the rest and is most likely going to fill in faster.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 16, 2009)

I can hardly wait to pop some of those beans this fall. Your's is looking fantastic.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 20, 2009)

They looking good Dubba really good. wht size light u useing


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 20, 2009)

IM running 2 400W HTG lamps in there


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 20, 2009)

i wanna add another light to, but i need to get a air cooled hood 1st


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't have air cooled stuff in mine but it only gets up to about 90 in there for a few hours out of the day then stays at 83 with 38-42 % humidity. I have them in a 16 sqft area with 2 big fans pulling and pushing with another blowing the tops just under the light so i can keep it closer. Id love to mod the space so that it would be more efficient but i'm not buying this place


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 20, 2009)

yea imma get me a grow tent so ill need atleast 1 air coold hood. my frien said hell let me have his 250w hps.650w would be nice. i wonder how the yeild would be. rotate the bigger plants under the 400w (that ill have air cooled) as they go thru flower.may work good


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 21, 2009)

Depending on the size of the tent and such man you may only need the 400 to flower with IMO id use it for flower and the 250 to veg with  sounds like it may be a great set up though man hit me with a link to the GJ when you get it up and running.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 21, 2009)

Some update for all. Things are going well just one that is starting to yellow on the main fans as of now its doing so faster than any ive seen but this is also the one that is leaning much more Indica dom than the rest so it should be going faster. They have all had 2 doses of food stuffs that i use.On tot he shots. Ill be heading out to round up supplies for the Orion here either today or tomorrow and getting them in the dirt to start them on the intergalactic journey that lays ahead.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2009)

Very nice  Dubbaman...I always love to watch your grows..Hows BabyDubba doing?  and  Momma?  Take care and be safe my friend


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 21, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Very nice  Dubbaman...I always love to watch your grows..Hows BabyDubba doing?  and  Momma?  Take care and be safe my friend


Thanks man. The fam is doing well driving me a bit crazy at many times of the day but thats why i have my meds :rofl:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 26, 2009)

Things are moving right along, time sure is :fly: The SpaceCase is doing well the yellowing is moving right along as the main fans are starting to go. Ive seen that the Orion has had 9 of 10 break ground and ive got 5 of 5 out of the Griz x WR. At this rate it wont be long until im back out there planting again. On to some shots.


----------



## kalikisu (Jul 26, 2009)

nice ladies!


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 31, 2009)

Pics post!! Here's the newbies i have going with special emphasis on the odd balls that it wouldn't be a Dubb's grow without.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 31, 2009)

Gotem looking good *Dubba*:aok: Even the oddities are nice and green for ya.


I am still waiting to pop my beans. Been to busy to take proper care of them so I am waiting.


----------



## Dubbaman (Aug 1, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I am still waiting to pop my beans. Been to busy to take proper care of them so I am waiting.


I hear that mang im still amazed that i can get in time with all that ive got going on around this mad-house.


----------



## 420grower (Aug 1, 2009)

I love a guy that starts from seed,great job dubba,you seem to have things down pat,where in the hell do you find those strange varieties,or are you inventing new strains,great job either way,


----------



## Dubbaman (Aug 1, 2009)

420grower said:
			
		

> where in the hell do you find those strange varieties,or are you inventing new strains,great job either way,


They are crosses that friends have made and i grow them out as testers. I also make up new crosses along the way too i have one that im about to start here once i get the Orion in to flower.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 1, 2009)

:watchplant:  Ladies looking good my friend..Mojo  for the new addition :ciao:


----------



## Dubbaman (Aug 6, 2009)

Some update shots of the gals in flower

I think ill have to kill off the 2 that haven't grown anything still. They still are at their cotyledon leaves and haven't gone upwards at all. So it would be an 8 pack for the Orion thus far, and 5 of 5 for the griz x rino.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 6, 2009)

Looking sweet Dubbaman....I can't wait to put my SC in the seed cab, the day is getting closer


----------



## Dubbaman (Aug 13, 2009)

Another week down and were getting close to the end. Most all of the gals flowering have dropped their main fans and are working off the sun leaves now. Had a heat wave here for a few days and it caused some misleading curl and burn. It was hot and humid as sheet around here and it threw off the temps and such in my room while i was away, havnet seen any hermi's growing out of the mess, but at the same time it looks worse than it is. Ph is normal and the flush is today.

The little ones OD are doing well. The Orion are taking right off and growing like weed:rofl: the GxWR are doing well other than the 2 that keep finding their way into the shade. I keep moving them into the light and then the world shifts a bit to put them back they will catch up though i figure ill get the Orion out of the way and leave the couple of the others to finish getting bigger.


----------



## Dubbaman (Aug 17, 2009)

Heres where the Orion sit as of now. They are about to the limit of a ft and ready to come in so are the GxWR less 2 that are still going to be out to catch up from living in the shade. Ive tossed in some pics of the SpaceCase in my thread thought id show you all the plants be sure to look in there for some serious frosty stuff man :aok:
Speaking of the SpaceCase i think they are with-in a week now of coming down :dancing: so were all set, harvest pics soon enough


----------



## Dubbaman (Aug 22, 2009)

Had to do a rush job on this one so i haven't gotten any pics. back bit i got a notice that the city was going to be going around looking in the sewers and doing maintenance etc. To make the long short i have a manhole out there and its close to the OD when i can get it OD, SO it came in. The Orion were really ready like i said before i was shooting for the last week or so on the Spacecase. Which had to come down BTW. So its down and 10X as smelly as it was B4. Hope to have it dry soon I hung some and dry boxed the rest. Looked to be about Half Lb off the 6 of them, of course that's what it will look like when its dry. And the Orion and Grizrino is in to sex up.


----------



## Dubbaman (Aug 31, 2009)

Man have i forgotten about this  The SpaceCase is down and dry and so strong that it takes me and the wife 2 tries at finishing a normal sized J :shocked: For the Orion ive got 5 of 8 that went fem. Im keeping one male to breed with. The GrizxRino came up 5 of 5 fem :dancing:, i think im going to cross a bit of the O with the GxR and see what happens  Pics soon!


----------



## Dubbaman (Sep 14, 2009)

I have got to free up time to get this thing back in order! 

Here we are about mid way through the Orion's flower.. I think. Things are going well got a good batch of pollen and sprinkled a few bud sites here and there so ill have more of it and i also crossed the Griz with it too. Going to be getting the flos back up at some point and getting in some skush and Gruntastic going. The Orion are killer man, they stay short i don't think i've had one yet that has more than doubled in height. Perfect for indoor growing. Ive had the pre-fall allergies kicking my arse so i cant tell of any strong odor but when i've brushed against it i can sure get a whiff of miss-stinky thang. On to some pics


----------



## Dubbaman (Sep 21, 2009)

OK so we've seeded some of the buds to be with Orion pollen. A few more than intended got seeded. I wasn't here when the male dropped open and the fan was on. I did impregnate the gals i wanted but some of the others have seed growing here and there, no big thing ill have plenty more to keep growing this easy to grow strain of TBG's. I had 5 of 5 griz x rino go fem so ive also crossed it with the Orion to keep it, i love that griz its great mellow smoke that soothes the aches and pains of a typical day i would have mated it with its self but i couldn't so it got the cross over done to it. Cant wait to see how the Orion smokes to know if its going to be a good match with the griz. No big problems in the grow the Orion is very easy and takes just about all you can toss at them. Got a couple that are burning a bit at the tip but im about to cut off the extra N here in the last couple weeks. Got a few pics here and a couple that im tossing in the album, lets go there now.

*EDIT* i forgot to mention that ive started a new batch of seeds. This time around its my cross from a while back the Gruntastic and Skush A.K.A. F.U.C. they went in about 3 days ago, and will live under the flos for a bit once ground breaking happens. Then when the flower area is cleared out it will be in under the conversion bulbs.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 21, 2009)

Looking fantastic Dubbaman.


Still waiting on these temps here to settle down, before I try any more seedlings. UP 1 day Dn the next day, go figure.


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 5, 2009)

I was robbed. My house was broken into and my puter and plants were stolen. ALl my grow equip is gone and the fooktards took all my gals bongs and other assorted smoking tools. Im so pissed that i could keel the retards that pulled this off. Dont know if they knew that i grow or just got lucky about it. Either way they came in through a window while we were out to the babies first B-Day at the familys house. Took most everything that was of any value ha dto have had a truck for van to do all this and of course not one of my neighbors had seen a thing, how do you not see anything in the middle of the day, especially when you know the people who live there are gone. Ill get back up and growing soon, Insurance is covering most of what i could tell them was taken, but they arnt going to be buying my smoke for me and that is where im pissed the most... now i have to buy weed again. This sux.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 5, 2009)

WoW sorry to hear about your break in. I hope they catch the little thieves. I take it you must live in town with neighbors? Funny how neighbors can't see thieves cleaning out a home but if you take a leak in your backyard, they all see it.  Like you said at least insurance covered most of it, but the 3 months or so it will take to start producing weed again, that part really sucks. Hope you get the train back on the tracks and get growing again.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 21, 2009)

*Beautiful ladies D.  *


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 21, 2009)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Beautiful ladies D.  *


:holysheep:  this site is haunted or something mang.... im seeing ghosts now !!!   Thanks Bro


----------



## IRISH (Nov 11, 2009)

wow. just read through this Dub. what a kick in the crotch man. sorry this happened to you. i got it to this summer. not the waxing you got, but GOT none the less...real sorry to hear this D...Irish...


----------

